# Which sex to add?



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey all! 

We currently have Abby, just turned 2 in March. We have been thinking for about a year now to add another dog. We have been approved for adoption from a local rescue shelter, but we arent sure if we should add a male or female. We really would prefer to add a female, but have heard there might be issues with Abby.

What do you all suggest?

Abby says "Arf Arf!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Go with a male, hands down! I have two females and one defers to the other, thank Dog! If Kacie ever decided to challenge Onyx, it would be ugly. And females don't tend to forgive easily, so the grudge may be lifelong. Go with the opposite sex if you already have an adult.
TY for rescuing!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with Jane

and boys are goofy! you will laugh a ton


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Abby says she wants a boyfriend!!! 

Much better chance of household harmony with the opposite sex. I have a pushy, dominant, dog-reactive female, and I wouldn't dream of bringing another female in the house! I got a young male, and so far they get along great, much better than I expected considering her temperament.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

We had Nellie and we wanted to get her a brother...she was also a daddys girl and I wanted a momma's boy. But everyone is right males for some reason are so goofy and funny. Ace is perfect. I like the male+female combo in our house. works great.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a female and would never even consider adding another female. 

Ever heard the saying... Males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights. 

I strongly suggest you choose a male.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a 15mo old female and when we were deciding on our new puppy I asked the breeder what she would recomend and she said a male because you will have a better chance of them getting along, and it seems she was right we brought legend home and Bella took to him right away I figured it would take her some time to accept him, but its almost like hes her baby. We have had Legend for 3 mo now and no issues between them so far.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

We have Zeva and are adding a male. 

We had two females and we had NO problem w/ them at all. They never fought.. I now realize that this is not the norm, so, that's why we chose to go w/ a boy. 

All the sites I read and books say that sometimes females will even fight to the death over something. It's not really worth the risk. Who would want to live like that? Not you and not the dogs. 

The first two girls we had were both shelter rescues and knew they had a good home. First one was very shy and the other couldn't be bothered w/ much of anything. Very low key females. They had a fight the first day we brought # 2 home and that was it. All this time I was thinking that the original dog we had, Sadie was alpha, but now I'm not so sure. Truly, there was no competition. They ate side by side, even mixed up the bowls because they were the same. Shared water and were fed at the same time. Laid on each other, slept on each other..... where one was, so was the other... They were just content... again... I now know, this is not normal lol. 

Go for the boy! I can't wait to see what it's like to have a guy in the house! How he's different from my goofy girl.


----------



## manther21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! Unanimous on which way to go. We had started to feel a little leary about adding another girl.

Thank you for all the support!

We have an appointment tonight to look at a couple males. They are about 3 months old now. Will be hard to choose. 

We had a girl name all picked out...now have to agree on a male name! LOL, oh jeez. Poor guy....


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you're making a very wise decision here going with a male. Smart idea doing you're research and asking for opinions before just jumping into something. Good luck with the dog search.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Castlemaid said:


> Abby says she wants a boyfriend!!!
> 
> Much better chance of household harmony with the opposite sex. I have a pushy, dominant, dog-reactive female, and I wouldn't dream of bringing another female in the house! I got a young male, and so far they get along great, much better than I expected considering her temperament.


Same here - we brought in a 6 month old male a few years ago and Anja never had an issue with him. (She's still the Boss though....) Had we tried to introduce another female there would have been fights galore, and we probably would have ended up keeping them separated. Not a fun way to live! Good luck with your new boy...
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Females are strange like that. I have 2 males and have never had a problem bringing in foster dogs of either gender, but I've spoken with other fosters and it's almost unanimous-- only one female per household or they have to be separated. Seems like the guys are a lot more laid back and less contentious, especially if they're all neutered. Good idea going with a male.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I have one male and two females. Add a male!!! It'll be a lot easier in the long run. Honestly, if you don't want drama, add a male.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Couldn't it all depend on the temperament of the dogs? Growing up we always had dogs and they were always females and we never had any issues whatsoever between two fighting or dominating over each other. The last 2 dogs my parents had were both female and best of friends. They got the second female when the first was a few years old already. As an adult, I've had mainly male dogs and sometimes there were slight dominance issues. We currently have a male and female. The female is very dominate over the male. But what if the male was also dominate? Wouldn't that be a bad combination? Is it always a sex issue?
**sorry for kind of hi-jacking the topic...I was intending to post an answer but it took a different turn  **


----------

